

Show HN: Vista Point - My first iPad App - boggzPit
https://dl.dropboxusercontent.com/u/55434504/vistaPoint/index.html

======
nthnclrk
I'm always disappointed with webcam apps, but I love the integration with the
maps here. Great stuff!

~~~
boggzPit
thanks appreciate it. The side panel on top of the map is a custom ios feature
designed by me. There are actually some fun webcams in the app, checkout
antarctica you can see some pinguins :)

